# Fischbilder 2010



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2010)

Nabend 

*Hier mal ein Thread in dem ihr Eure Fischfotos präsentieren könnt.* Ich fang dann mal an

Trotz nur noch 15° WT enormes Fressverhalten
 

Aus der Fischperspektive
 

Tolle Farben finde ich


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Tolle Fische Uwe,

bei mir sah´s heute so aus,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Mercedesfreund (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

..nicht ganz die Auswahl wie bei Uwe,aber alle Neuzugänge fühlen sich wohl und sind gut im Futter


----------



## Springmaus (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hallo,

ich versuch es auch mal nicht so schön und nicht so große Fische wie ihr aber

das wird schon. zumal ich noch üben muss mit neuer Camera anon Eos 500D

 
Immer wenn ich Fotos mache kommt der man der ist richtig aufdringlich

LG


----------



## Goldi2009 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hallo,

na, dann stelle ich meine Fischbande auch mal vor:


----------



## Nikolai (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Das faszinierende an den Kois ist, wenn sie einen anschauen. Sie wirken direkt ein wenig intelligent.
Die Nachtaufnahme ist nicht so toll, aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Einige Schnappschüsse von heute.
     
 

3 "bunte Jungfische", auf deren Entwicklung ich schon mächtig gespannt bin.


----------



## buddler (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

wie schafft ihr das nur?keine algen auf den steinen?
bei mir sieht das immer ganz anders aus.
selbst nachdem ich den koiteich bis auf 10000 liter abgelassen hatte ,wächst jetzt schon wieder oben rum der grüne rasen unter wasser.
man(n) wird ja richtig neidisch


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hier ein Bild von den "ausgehungerten"  mach noch mal bessere ..


----------



## Springmaus (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

  Eva - Maria

ich glaub ich komm nochmal bei dir zu Besuch  Nachts und dann mops ich mir den wunderschönen blauen Schubidingsda!!! den find ich einfach wunderschön!!!


----------



## Ulli (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hallo 
... und hier sind ein paar von meinen:

Auf Bild 1 Schnappschuss einer bunten Shubunkoigoldi - Meute
Bild 2: Mein Lieblingskoi, er heisst Limone
Bild 3: Klein-Sonnenbarschi
Bild 4: Ein Sarasa namens Flecki
Bild 5: Luigi, ein Nachwuchs aus diesem Jahr....ist noch etwas schüchtern 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nikolai (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Meine Fische hatten heute noch einmal ein Fotoshooting, die Sonne schien so schön.
Sonderbar wie die Bitterlinge immer noch an Ihrer Lieblingsmuschel vorbeischauen, immer wieder. Passen bestimmt auf wo sie hinläuft.
Der __ Sterlet ist nicht so schön getroffen, er ist halt ständig in Bewegung.


----------



## zAiMoN (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hey Nikolai , 

ist die Scheibe eigentlich ein "Eigenbau" oder von NaturaGart für x-Tausend € ?


----------



## Boxerfan (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*



 

 

 Hallo,
dann will ich meine Beiden auch mal zeigen, die Koi lassen sich noch sehen, Welse und __ Graskarpfen  nicht mehr.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hey Nikolai ,
> 
> ist die Scheibe eigentlich ein "Eigenbau" oder von NaturaGart für x-Tausend € ?



Hi Symon,

die Scheibe besteht aus 20mm Plexiglas, und war einigermaßen erschwinglich (zum Sonderpreis ca. 470 Euro). Den Betonrahmen habe ich selber gegossen.
Laut der Berechnung des Herstellers hätte ich 50mm nehmen sollen, aber nicht wegen der Bruchgefahr, sondern wegen der Auswölbung, die in den Ecken die Verklebung aushebeln würde. Dem habe ich entgegengewirkt, indem ich die Scheibe mit einem leichten Bogen nach Innen (ca. 3cm) eingebaut habe und die Ecken gegen Abheben gesichert habe.
Beim Betonieren muß man darauf achten, das die Mischung stimmt und ordentlich verdichtet wird, dann bekommt man auch einen Wasserdichten Beton. Eingesetzt habe ich die Scheibe mit Silikon (ca. 10 Tuben zu 1,75 Euro/Tube.)

mfG Nikolai


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

..gestern hab ich wohl durch Zufall alle erwischt ..25Stück meine ich zu sehen seht Ihr mehr oder weniger


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Mensch Werner,
man könnte fast glauben ich schaue in meinen Teich vor einem Jahr


----------



## nieselinho (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Das sind ein paar Impressionen von meinen Fischen, eben gemacht bei klasse Wetter 

    

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## golfbroetchen (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Auch von mir mal ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Bande - Heute

Vile Grüße

Mike


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Aug in Aug mit einem Koi


----------



## Supremus-Koi (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hier auch mal ein Koi von mir.


----------



## shanana (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

anbei auch ein paar bilder von meinen fischen aus diesem jahr

und noch ein video vom sommer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2ZCpc3jYVA


----------



## Springmaus (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Hallo,

hab heute auch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht ![/FONT)


----------



## rainthanner (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Mobby 2010


----------



## michag (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Sind alle noch sehr munter Wasser13 Grad.........  Kohaku hatte leider eine Schuppe defekt war letzte Kontrolle alles SUPER


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Meine Lieschen wollen auch hier gezeigt werden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Schade das es __ Moderlieschen nicht in 50cm gibt 

Sehen toll aus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Fischbilder 2010*

Meine ML sind auch recht fotogen,


> Schade das es __ Moderlieschen nicht in 50cm gibt


aber wenn 5 hintereinander schwimmen sind es auch fast 50cm
LG Markus


----------

